# Bolens 2133 No reverse



## patsfan054 (Aug 10, 2005)

Hello all, Just wondering if anyone can help. I just received a Bolens 2133 from a friend. It works great but has no reverse. I was going to take a look under it in the morning to see if it is just a linkage problem or something like that. Anyone have any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well i don't know what trans it has, the linkage itself can be outta adjustment.


----------

